# Plastic or rubber wear edge



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

I just put a 60" cycle country on my foreman. Living with inlaws until new house is done so now just plowing gravel.
On the new drive not sure about using the metal edge anyone bought or made a rubber or plastic wear edge for 60" plow? must be cheaper than buying through cycle country.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

there have been a few on hear over the years that have put a poly edge on there plows.

did you due a search in the atv section for Poly edges there have been a few threads over the years with how others have done their's?

what is the price for a cycle country one?


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I bought a poly edge last year for about a $120, it was 6"x72"x1" thick. It works good for gravel and wet stuff but our last snow went from slush, to ice, to snow and the poly couldn't cut it. I had to put my steel edge back on to break the ice layer. The poly has its place and is a good option but they are high priced. The one I bought was not pre-drilled or with a bevel edge, I had to cut it.

I bought it from here:

http://www.garlandmfg.com/plastics/trucks.html


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I run nothing but poly on my V plows, but I have been told they chatter on straight blades. I had one given to me because it chattered on a straight blade. With the V I can change one blade angle and get it to stop if it starts to chatter.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I've been going through pics of truck, atv, and utv plows and looking at the different designs. I think one of the problems I'm having with my poly edge is the angle that it makes contact with the surface, it's at 45 degrees or sharper making the leading edge coming to a point and easily bent and chipped. I think I need to change the angle so it closer to a 70 or 80. Some of the plow trucks look like they're at 90 to the surface.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Might be hard to to see but here's my current angle with the poly edge.


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

When I had the atv plow I used a 1" thick x 6" wide rubber blade I bought from Rubbercal. Pricey by the foot and on the heavy side. i put rubber spring spacers in the front springs for sag. I am running a poly blade wirh metal wear bar on my utv setup.


bradman0087;2089429 said:


> I just put a 60" cycle country on my foreman. Living with inlaws until new house is done so now just plowing gravel.
> On the new drive not sure about using the metal edge anyone bought or made a rubber or plastic wear edge for 60" plow? must be cheaper than buying through cycle country.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

Been running a 50" moose with a metal edge for several years. Just got the moose uhmw bar. Snow is supposed to hit friday so we shall see how it works but it seems nice. For $25 bucks it is worth a shot. I think Moose offers a universal 60" you drill yourself for 30ish bucks.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

jim331656;2098156 said:


> Been running a 50" moose with a metal edge for several years. Just got the moose uhmw bar. Snow is supposed to hit friday so we shall see how it works but it seems nice. For $25 bucks it is worth a shot. I think Moose offers a universal 60" you drill yourself for 30ish bucks.


That's cheap, 2 years ago when I decided to try uhmw I didn't think about looking at Moose. I needed a 72" bar but at that price I could have gotten 2 and still saved money. Mine is 1"x6"x72" and had to drill myself.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

The uhmw edge did pretty good I think. Def quieter and easier on the asphalt to concrete transition at the end of the driveways. I don't think it cuts down as well as a steel edge though. I never had an issue cutting straight to the asphalt with the steel edge. If the snow was run over a bunch I just couldn't get it up. Had no issues at my house because I pushed straight out the garage. Who knows. This probably was the worst case scenario for this edge. And it is brand new and not really wore in.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

jim331656;2102130 said:


> The uhmw edge did pretty good I think. Def quieter and easier on the asphalt to concrete transition at the end of the driveways. I don't think it cuts down as well as a steel edge though. I never had an issue cutting straight to the asphalt with the steel edge. If the snow was run over a bunch I just couldn't get it up. Had no issues at my house because I pushed straight out the garage. Who knows. This probably was the worst case scenario for this edge. And it is brand new and not really wore in.


My UHMW edge doesn't scrap as well as my steel did. I've been using mine for 2 years and it's holding up well. I do like the fact that it's quieter and it doesn't catch on the uneven slaps of concrete like the steel. I can push snow back farther in the yards without doing much damage to the grass. I might get another steel edge and just swap out if it sounds like we're going to get icy crap that may need the steel to pop it up.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Cheap easy way is get a piece of fence pole or pvc pipe,the pvc should hold up.Cut it long way so it slides onto the bottom of the plow just enough to fit over the bottom of your plow. Depending on your plow design there are a few different ways to hold it on so it doesnt fall off when you lift. You could use a flat metal piece and bolt it to the pipe and the back of your plow,or just use straps. Sucker will glide right over the gravel and grass too.


----------

